# Kündigungsbestätigung sofort



## Thorsten_Spenger (16 Mai 2017)

Wollte hier nur mal kundtun, dass es in der Regel problemlos geht mit dem Kündigen. Hatte einen solchen Mehrwertdienst, als ich ihn nicht mehr wollte wurde mir das sofort bestätigt !


----------



## BenTigger (16 Mai 2017)

Aber wenn du den gar nicht wolltest, aber dir dafür schon dein sauer verdientes Geld abgebucht wurde, bekommst du es schwer wieder zurück. 

Leider wird dir sowas viel zu oft ungewollt untergeschoben. 

Dagegen hilft die Drittanbietersperre....


----------



## Teleton (17 Mai 2017)

Na aus einer gelungenen Kündigung wurde ich noch kein "in der Regel" erkennen.

Und die weitaus meisten meiner Abo-Vertragspartner (Strom,Gas, Wasser, Zeitung,Telefon....)bekommen es auch hin eine wirksame Kündigung umzusetzen.


----------

